# Deprofundis name the fab four of italian renaissance here in this post and why ...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Gesualdo, Palestrina, Monteverdi , Luca Marenzio, im afraid Azzaiolo ain't in league whit them , for output , music making not mutch now about him but i like is works in madrigali a lot.So we will stick whit the first four afforedmention classical composer of taste of choice ( any rational musicologist that iis rational and sane would agree).

Primo, Gesualdo was my first entry into madrigals world in french plurial(madrigaux) so he hear my estime one of my favorite classical composer of all time i have zillion album of him cds\lps , but this you know by now hey..

Deuxio, Palestrina incredible not has bold and eccentric or ecclectic as mister Gesualdo, since contrapuntic, but harrmonic, smooth, joyfull

Tercio, Monteverdi all have been said about him he a composer (tampon entre les époque voyer, la renaissance et l'ere barroqque ou l'an zero du baroque qui commence évidament ) please translate this in english important statement of deprofundis

Quatro, And not the least newly discovered , for me, Luca Marenzio, a formidable poetic, enchanting, charming, sunny classical composer has it is for his music, great great!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, I really only know anything about Monteverdi and that in his three major operas. Awesome music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ah, I really only know anything about Monteverdi and that in his three major operas. Awesome music.


Glad to hear this mister, give a chance to Palestrina & Azzaiolo there favorite, you already know my love for the music of Gesuaaldo, Monteverdi i should try his opera, thanks buddy


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> Glad to hear this mister, give a chance to Palestrina & Azzaiolo there favorite, you already know my love for the music of Gesuaaldo, Monteverdi i should try his opera, thanks buddy


Probably the best starter pack for Monteverdi opera is this 9 disk set with the main three operas and a bonus disk.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*... name the fab four of italian renaissance here in this post and why ... *

Hmmm ... this one takes some thought.

First ... Giovanni Lennonini -- an accomplished cantante and the original tricheco, one imbued with a great imagination
Seondly ... Paolo Macartniti -- a master at basso continuo, and "il grande compositore della sua epoca", tomorrow, today, and yesterday
Thirdly ... Giorgio Harrisontino -- a virtuoso lutenist who brought a special "qualcosa" to music
Fourth ... Ricardo Anellostelle -- doyen of tambouri, batteria, and percussioni; a musical natural actor

Sorry ... that's the best I can do.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> *... name the fab four of italian renaissance here in this post and why ... *
> 
> Hmmm ... this one takes some thought.
> 
> ...


This is amazing info SONNET i will investigated them, woaw, seem tripping renaissance, like thee utter best ice cream parlor Italy per. se & italian should be proud of there ice cream, i do a paralel, link finnest elements, my neurones connect the dots,thanks buddy knowledge is foods for the mind & music for the soul

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> *... name the fab four of italian renaissance here in this post and why ... *
> 
> Hmmm ... this one takes some thought.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to think of a suitably witty response but I can't


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I'm trying to think of a suitably witty response but I can't


No worry. My dimwittedness in this case needs no enlightenment.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Sonnet, you are going for the obscure now. Interestingly all four were born in the same town, Pozzo di Fegato.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> Sonnet, you are going for the obscure now. Interestingly all four were born in the same town, Pozzo di Fegato.


I had thought they were from Piscina di Fegato, but I could be wrong.
I generally am.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> *... name the fab four of italian renaissance here in this post and why ... *
> 
> Hmmm ... this one takes some thought.
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah!


Or, perhaps: Sì, sì, sì!


----------

